# Derry Hollowing system



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Anyone ever use Derry Hollowing System?

http://www.derrytools.com/lightning.htm

Takes about 7 minutes to see used in this video. He does clean up with hand held Sorby hollowing tool in next video.

http://www.youtube.com/user/FreeWoodturningVideo#p/u/1/EtvfBatpksc


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Reason started this thread looking for advice on hollowing systems. Did this bowl with bowl gouge, scrapper, could not get wall thickness not thin enough. 

Did get a lot of good information on hollowing systems over at woodnet. So looking into making my own by & by.


----------



## MatthewD (Oct 26, 2011)

Try Easy Wood Tools hollower, the ez hollower, easy to use and American made!


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

One of the major names in turning has free plans on his website for a diy hollowing rig. I'm thinking Elsworth but I can't remember for sure.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Lyle Jamison gives limited instructions on building his captive system at his web site. He did an article in AAW many years ago with complete plans for building his system. Many folks post their homemade version of his system on-line or in club newsletters. 

Plans for different versions of the Elbo system also available online too.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

That's the one I was thinking of.


----------

